# Ladder Safety



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjoCeL-f8Mk

Chris is moving so he will be ok


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Am I a horrible person for laughing?


----------



## erik123 (Aug 24, 2007)

Each foot gets one rung. Plus that window already looked clean.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Are the rungs too close together ? Chris needs a good lawyer. Concussions can have long term side effects. Good thing he wasn't on the tall ladder.


----------



## GreenW00D (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont know about you guys but I would not get on a telescoping ladder.


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

my old boss was climbing up this old wooden ladder with a bag of mortar on his shoulder once and like the third rung up broke and he fell straight down breaking everyone on the way landing flat on his feet. I felt real bad for him once I stopped laughing.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

...and you too can get knocked the f*ck out. For 4 easy payments of $54.99 plus shipping and handling. Common sense not included!


----------



## OldGuy74 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Can't Stop Laughing...*

I feel like a really, really bad person...OUCH! :laughing:


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

haha now that was funny.....i'm going to hell.....hahaha


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

skyhook said:


> Are the rungs too close together ? Chris needs a good lawyer. Concussions can have long term side effects. Good thing he wasn't on the tall ladder.


I looked at this a few times and it seems like he completely mis judged the distance between the steps. I tried comparing it to the other ladder there and it looked like the rungs were the same distance apart, but then I saw it was the same ladder! Anyone have one they can measure the distance between the rungs?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I had seen this years ago but had to watch again. Place your cursor on the appropriate spot and keep replaying it. "Vaulted ceilings, whoop....Vaulted ceilings..whoop" 


I have one. It's collecting dust in the warehouse now. I'll try and remember to measure the steps. I THINK they are the same. I never had an issue with them.

Theoretically it is a GREAT idea. It DOES stow away nicely and it IS really handy for quick roof access (compared to the 24" fiberglass extension) but I don't trust it enough to let my guys use it. There is a LOT of flex in it. I think it's rated at 250# so I can't carry many tools with me :laughing:

One time I had the locking mechanism fail to engage completely on one of the lower steps. That could have been trouble.

It is also handy to access a attic scuttle that is in a small closet as you can extend it up and thru the opening.


HSN didn't learn from QVC's mistake as a Little Giant ladder folds up on the host.

http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/just_plain_stupid/Shopping_Network_Ladder_Fall/#42411


----------

